
Prejudice has an incredible half-life - greg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/16/world/asia/16outcasts.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2
======
emmett
From later in the article:

"Mr. Aso’s comment would have stayed inside the room had a political reporter
not been eavesdropping at the door — a common practice in Japan."

Is this really common? It brings to mind a pretty hilarious image.

